# [SOLVED]Suspend to ram not available.

## drescherjm

I am having problems getting my i7 desktop machine to suspend to ram.

```

jmd1 ~ # hibernate-ram

hibernate-ram: No suitable suspend methods were found on your machine.

hibernate-ram: You need to install a kernel with support for suspending to

hibernate-ram: disk or RAM and reboot, then try again.

jmd1 ~ # cat /sys/power/state

standby disk
```

I have tried gentoo-sources-2.6.34 and zen-sources-2.6.34_p1 with all the kernel options enabled for suspend and hibernate that I can find but still no suspend to ram. Standby does work however.

```
CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_FS_FREEZER_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_ADVANCED_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_NVS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_TOI_CORE=y

#

# Image Storage (you need at least one allocator)

#

CONFIG_TOI_FILE=y

CONFIG_TOI_SWAP=y

#

# General Options

#

CONFIG_TOI_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI=y

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI_DEFAULT_PATH="/usr/local/sbin/tuxoniceui_text"

# CONFIG_TOI_KEEP_IMAGE is not set

CONFIG_TOI_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y

# CONFIG_TOI_IGNORE_LATE_INITCALL is not set

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_WAIT=25

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_EXTRA_PAGES_ALLOWANCE=2000

# CONFIG_TOI_CHECKSUM is not set

CONFIG_TOI=y

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER=m

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

```

----------

## BradN

What's the difference between hibernate to ram and standby?

Apparently my laptop supports "mem" or "disk", perhaps it's common for only one of those to be supported?

----------

## drescherjm

standby S1 does not shut down the CPU while suspend to ram S3 does.

http://gsmblog.com/post/Difference-between-S1-(POS)-and-S3-(STR)-standby-mode-in-BIOS.aspx

Edit: Sorry about the link I can not get it to work correctly because it terminates it before the end. It does work if you copy the whole line to the browser though.

I think this told me what to look for. My bios settings..

----------

## drescherjm

Solved. I only had S1 enabled in my BIOS. After enabling S1 and S3 suspend to ram is available.

```
jmd1 ~ # cat /sys/power/state

standby mem disk
```

----------

